# Sundown - 3/20



## Greg (Mar 20, 2009)

44*F at the mountain. Hope it softened up. I don't think it got cold enough to get really firm. Heading over in a few. I'll be there till 5 pm.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2009)

Post a good TR tonight, I plan on heading up tomorrow with some friends.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

Traveling back in time, or planning ahead for next Feb??  



> Sundown - 2/20



fixed it for ya...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

Thinking about bailing out of work around 3, so I may see you there.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Traveling back in time, or planning ahead for next Feb??
> 
> 
> 
> fixed it for ya...



I think I did that the last post I made in T&E.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think I did that the last post I made in T&E.



Wishful thinking that it was still Feb perhaps??


----------



## mondeo (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll be there, maybe leave work at 4, get there at a little before 5. Not sure how much I'll do, hip's still bugging me and I've got twice as many competitions this weekend as you guys. New pants will be getting a test run, though.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll be there around 3:30 for a few hours.  New poles will be getting tested out.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2009)

mondeo said:


> and I've got twice as many competitions this weekend as you guys..



cool so you'll take two competitive runs this weekend instead of one!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> cool so you'll take two competitive runs this weekend instead of one!


Three. It's best of two runs at Whaleback. :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

I just heard from Greg, I guess it's nice and soft up there.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2009)

as soft as my squishy lips?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> as soft as my squishy lips?



Almost.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Almost.




as soft as my squishy boogers?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> as soft as my squishy boogers?



that's unpossible...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2009)

i might be @ sundown this evening with my daughter scoping out GB but not until 6 or so.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2009)

mondeo said:


> and I've got twice as many competitions this weekend as you guys.



I really wish I was you...

:roll:


----------

